# Freshwater Aquariums > General Freshwater Topics > Equipment and Water Quality >  Some Advice on my Fluval2??

## Tsia

I have a question...

I have a 100litre tank now, coldwater..
and I have had a fluval2 for a while. and I have noticed that it doesnt keep that water clear for long really.

Do I need to get a bigger one? like fluval 3 or 4?
what do you recommend??

Thanks in advance!

xxx

----------


## Nemo

:lol:  that is way too small for a 100litre tank lmao
you defo need a bigger one eg fluval 3, 4. plus you have coldwater, i take it you do have goldfishes in there  :lol: . they are messy fishes and need lots of filtering  :lol: 

but why not try a external filter?

----------


## Tsia

well its in the lounge, and no room for external filter really, I presume it'll have to be a big one?
Thanks Nemo, will get it sorted.. yes they are a mojority of fancy goldfish, getting rather large too!! EEEK!

----------


## Nemo

> well its in the lounge, and no room for external filter really, I presume it'll have to be a big one?
> Thanks Nemo, will get it sorted.. yes they are a mojority of fancy goldfish, getting rather large too!! EEEK!


then go for a fluval 4 or similar one. also i read your post about water going cloudy. well this is the problem, the filter u got isnt enough.

----------


## Nemo

> then go for a fluval 4 or similar one. also i read your post about water going cloudy. well this is the problem, the filter u got isnt enough.


when you do get your new one, leave the filter you already have in the tank, just add the fluval 4 next to it.

----------


## Tsia

> when you do get your new one, leave the filter you already have in the tank, just add the fluval 4 next to it.


Haha, blimey There will be no room left in that tank, and not a free plug socket!! hehe
I'll work summink out.
Why do you suggest leaving the old one in??

----------


## Nemo

because it will help the new one establish sooner  :lol: .

what you can also do is take one of the sponge out from the old filter and stick in the new filter  :lol:  ( so new filter will have ONE new sponge that came with it  and ONE old sponge from the fluval 2)

----------


## dannypacu

i think the best filters are under gravel filters
run with no probs and only need to clean about once a year

----------


## hacker999

> i think the best filters are under gravel filters
> run with no probs and only need to clean about once a year


yes but undergravel is the filter underneath the gravel right? i think they suck. cleaning it can be a painfull process

----------


## betti-davis

I agree with Hacker. Undergravel Filters are not designed to keep clean the tank but only to take the crap out of the gravel.
I think Fluval 4 is top notch for internal filter but make sure you have enough depth for it in your tank as they are rather large.
You can lay them down at the bottom of the tank too but then you wont get the air flow through it.
There are others on the market too like clearjet 4 & Aqua flow. These have two filter sponges so you can clean one sponge at a time, hence not destroying the bacteria in the tank. & they are half the price of the Fluvals  :Wink:

----------


## Tsia

Thanks for all the advice everyone..
The question is kind of irrelevant now as I have urgraded to a bigger tank, bigger filter.. plus still using the old one.

looks great.. gonna start a new thread showing the pics!

xxxxxxx

----------


## Nemo

> Thanks for all the advice everyone..
> The question is kind of irrelevant now as I have urgraded to a bigger tank, bigger filter.. plus still using the old one.
> 
> looks great.. gonna start a new thread showing the pics!
> 
> xxxxxxx


nice  :Big Grin: 

 :lol:  do use the photoplog(gallery) lmao

----------


## dannypacu

under gravel filter  ARE  to keep your tank clean
they work by taking water from UNDER the gravel useing the gravel as a filter mediem so the hole of the water is being passed thought the gravel


down side YES it is a pain to clean out cos the hole tank needs to come out and washed

plus side only needs doing about once a year no cleaning your filter out once a week

----------

